# Montana bound in one month....!!



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

This will be the first trip West for my family. We will be in North Eastern Montana with Mule Deer tags and one Bull Elk tag.. Camping in a canvas army tent on national land.. I'm new to this kind of hunting so school me, What do I need to bring or do differently? .. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Slats (Sep 21, 2015)

Sounds awesome man! Enjoy!


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Whatever you bring, it will be twice as much as you use and the thing you really needed you left at home - at least that has been my experience


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmm, I've been to wyoming a couple times for mule deer and antelope and am going next week and can't wait. My best three tips would be.......bring quality binos. You will be looking through them for hours each day. Read up on glassing for mule deer, there is plenty of good information out there. It's more of a game of let your eyes do the walking for you. It's a thousand times easier to close the distance if you see them before they see you...........Break in your boots if they are new. I've seen blistered feet ruin a couple of guys hunts. And if you can get to a place where you can practice shooting at 200 or 300 yards, take the time to do it and get off the bench and use shooting sticks. 300 is a long shot for me and practicing off sticks really helps me with being more steady when it matters.

I really like going out west,, it's a totally different experience than stand hunting here. Hope you have a great hunt.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

This guy Randy Newberg has the TV show on the Outdoor Channel or Sportsman Channel. He usually hunts alone on public land and explains the how to's. Alot of good info to be had on his forums. One of the few shows I like to watch. He actively posts on the forums too. I saved it to the favs.

http://onyourownadventures.com/hunttalk/home.php
http://randynewberg.vhx.tv/


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

TVCJohn said:


> This guy Randy Newberg has the TV show on the Outdoor Channel or Sportsman Channel. He usually hunts alone on public land and explains the how to's. Alot of good info to be had on his forums. One of the few shows I like to watch. He actively posts on the forums too. I saved it to the favs.
> 
> http://onyourownadventures.com/hunttalk/home.php
> http://randynewberg.vhx.tv/


I like that guy and that show also. Another good site for Packing in to hunt is Rokslide Forums.


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

You have a bull permit for the breaks or a general elk tag? The elk in NE montana are in the breaks and it's all permit hunting only. Don't want to spoil your trip, but an elk general tag in the NE part of the state is generally useless unless you get really lucky. Don't know if you've ever been out that way but don't plan on going anywhere for a while if there's any precipitation.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

WOW lucky bastard. Enjoy and make sure you post pictures for US


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

I should have specified I only have a Mulley tag but My uncle did drawn a very hard to get 700 Bull Tag.. I yes we will be close to the breaks hunting around Fort peck on the CMR land. We are also taking a boat for transport on the reservoir. I am also lucky enough to have a 400 yard range at my house which I have been practicing with a lot. I am comfortable with a prone backpack shot out to 400. 

Thanks for replies guys and ill try and post pics on the way home.


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

Your uncle is one lucky dude! Don't let him shoot anything small, that's a once in twenty lifetimes tag for a nonresident!


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

The post on precipitation is very true. If it rains, the dirt roads will turn into soup. Do not try to drive on them, you will get stuck.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Two weeks left


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

One more day of work tomorrow then a day of packing and we're off Friday at 3am. I will try and document to make a post here as many others have..


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Mike4282 said:


> One more day of work tomorrow then a day of packing and we're off Friday at 3am. I will try and document to make a post here as many others have..


Good luck and take lots of pictures.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

On the way home now 13 hours to go ended up filling 7 muley tags nothing huge but firsts for everyone. I'll post the story and pics when I get home and have a chance.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Did I miss the story?!?


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

No been busy I'll get it up soon I'm also collected everyone's pics


----------

